# Let's see your EDC stuff!



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I know this is not a new topic but my edc change every so often so I thought I would show yous guys what I'm packin.

LG Tone Bluetooth headphones
tank007 Keychain flash light
Classic Ace comb
Fugetaboutit in Aluminum and G10
CRKT Tao tactical pen
Spyderco Butch Vallotton sub-hilt folder in Stainless and G10
iPad Air with leather cover


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

wow I just keep my .40 latex banded up with a bunch of 3/8 steel, with my 9 inch pocket knife ( or 4.5 inch blade), and my coast guard flash light


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

MTech USA extreme ballistic knife. Cost me 10 bucks, really heavy duty blade, assisted opening, and so sharp I can actually shave with it. Best 10 bucks I have ever spent TBH, I have bought worse 200 dollar knives.

http://www.amazon.com/MX-A842SW-Xtreme-Ballistic-Spring-Stonewash/dp/B00Y9QYXG8/ref=sr_1_22?ie=UTF8&qid=1449303279&sr=8-22&keywords=mtech+usa+xtreme+ballistic

Tac pen w/ glass smasher. You should always have a pen anyways, should make it a useful one IMO.

http://www.amazon.com/UZI-TACPEN2-GM-Aircraft-Aluminum-Defender-Glassbreaker/dp/B004HJ142S/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1449303318&sr=8-7&keywords=tactical+pen

Something very similar to brass knucks, but not illegal in my state. Honestly, it probably does more damage than knucks anyways because of how far it protrudes from your fist. Of course I para-cord wrapped the handle on mine.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MHDI7V2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

I do also keep my scout with 3/8 steel and replacement bands in my car. Never know when I can get some plinking done.


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Coast-FX411-Frame-Folding-4-Inch/dp/B00BHHLXKQ/ref=pd_bxgy_469_img_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=13GWJKVR9141K1JHJKCB


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

you'llshootyereyeout

Only one thing missing....Insurance!

Or is that also covered?

Nice Kit!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here what I care most ever day if I go to a bigger city I have a 9mms 40 call or 45 acp and only one of the three sling shots in my pocket


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

It must be getting pretty bad up there. When, one morning, I woke up and noticed something. Well, first off I was a manufacturing jeweler, diamond and precious stone broker with a lot of inventory, and gold buyer along the Trinity River in northern CA. Back to what I noticed. I slept with a cocked/locked safety on .45 AMT stainless Hardballer tricked out for my IPSC competition tournaments...under my pillow. In the corner a meter away was my Remington 1700 semi auto 12ga combat shotgun with extended tube mag loaded with my favorite reloades, .30 cal lead balls...every other one was a slug..alternating in the mag. In the other corner was my Rem 870 folding stock 12 ga likewise with extended tube mag loaded the same way. In the kitchen between the fridge and the wall was my Mossberg bullpup 12 ga pump and in the coat closet was my Hi Standard bullpup (collector's item) semi auto 12 ga. I had 32 firearms in total but those I mentioned above were only for house defense in case some idiots wanted my loot. Each jewelry case in my store had a drawer under it with a semi auto hand gun loaded, cocked, safety on. Reach in, fire, impact was at the crotch of a would be standing thief. There were other firearms in the office and shop. No more gene pool for bad guys. One of my salesmen was a full time policeman and worked for me part time. My jeweler assistant was a county marshal, likewise part time and my third fella was an ex Army Ranger and was my paintball buddy. My head lady salesperson I trained personally on hand gun combat shooting and she could handle all firearms very well in the store plus one auto I gave her as well as an SKS I gave her with a crate of ammo..she was well armed at home. My 2nd sales lady was an immigrant Russian who got in with a political asylum deal, her father died in a prison camp for being Jewish. She was a cardiac nurse in Russia. She would not touch a fire arm. Her job in an emergency was to duck and be an EMT. And of course, I was there also most of the time, an EMT as well. Why all this jibberish?

So the morning I woke up and noticed all the hardware all around the place and began to think..."What if I just moved to a place where I felt safe and quit this stuff altogether...retire, no more expensive goods to attract flies, why try to stop a freight train when all I have to do is side step it?" So I did, 19 years ago when I retired at age 49 and moved here. Just a story to display an alternative to O.K. Corral endings.

I just hope you guys don't ever have to use the hardware...but it's pretty impressive!

Ghost, I've got a Bowen belt buckle knife like yours...I carry a pepper spray however since I can douse a thug with it and run rather than stick around trying to stab the idiot. A friend here was walking down the sidewalk on the street however when a thug grabbed him. He merely shoved the idiot out into the street in front of an oncoming bus. A huge mess on the street resulted and a crowd of gawking Ecuadorians. The cops just came, asked around what happened, found out, and chucked the dead idiot into the back of a pickup on a piece of black plastic and that was that. Another acquaintance who was a retired air force general (Ecuadorian Air Force) and his wife were walking down the street with his body guard. An idiot grabbed his wife's gold necklace and ran. He got about four paces and the body guard shot him seven times with his Glock. Cops came, chucked the body into a pickup and that was that also.

A poster referred to me as a "Poltergeist grin", there may be some truth in that however I much prefer avoiding violence than wading into it.

Non violent solution is when a man is bitten on this nads by a mosquito and not slapping it.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Gibbs rule # 9 always carry a knife


I think you took rule #9 to a near Zeva(sp?) like extreme. I count 4 knives, including the push dagger belt buckle.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Phoul Mouth said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > Gibbs rule # 9 always carry a knife
> ...


One can never be too prepared.
Si vis pacem, para bellum


----------

